# Uk TV?? FTA in USA??



## theslag (Oct 14, 2004)

HI all...

The FTA topic is very interesting, and looking to get into as a hobby..a few questions. What sat would you get the most content from with a 18 inch dish? What receiver would you get? Also, would you be able to get channels from the UK, such as BBC, not BBC America, the BBC from over there...

Thanks for reading and answering my questions..

RB


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

There's not much freely available for an 18-inch dish, which limits you to commercial DBS and the channels they choose to leave unscrambled. My vote for the most content would be Nimiq 1/3 at 91 W. It carries about 20 Canadian radio stations, including the CBC.

Channels from the UK really aren't available here, especially FTA.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

I did manage to pickup a LIVE ITV feed being beamed back to the UK, it was F1 racing and it was on for around 5 hours : ) Including all the old favorite adverts, PG Tips Tea, Marks and Spencer......it was the best FTA feed I have seen so far, I also have seen some Sky/BBC news feeds add to that the Spanish football (Soccer) on Gol TV and this is one Brit who is very happy to have FTA satellite, you just NEVER know what you will pick up.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Been watching BSKYB feeds all week on IA-6, election specials!


----------

